
Computer museum seeks BBC Micro fixers - benjamta
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33291036
======
batou
I used to fix these all the time. UK schools were kicking them out by the skip
load in the mid 1990s. I was there snagging them before they were collected. I
had 30 BBC Bs and 12 Master machines at one point and a 1.5m tall pile of
cumana disk drives.

Managed to shift them all on yahoo auctions and ebay between 1998-2001 making
a small fortune.

However I really couldn't be bothered with it all today. Found something much
smaller and easier to fix and post!

------
mpclark
"Has about 80 BBC Micro computers... the majority form part of an interactive
exhibit that recreates a 1980s classroom"

IME you only need one BBC Micro to recreate an 80s classroom.

At my school circa '82-'85 we had a beeb, a PET and two (different) Research
Machines boxes that ran CP/M. That was all for the whole school, and with it
we somehow managed to produce a remarkable portion of the UK's games
programming talent.

I think I'd better tie an onion to my belt now...

~~~
72deluxe
Our cash-strapped school still had a BBC B in 1993/1994 for an adventure game
(no idea what it was teaching us), and also a motor control system that ran
off the user bus. I think I still have that control box somewhere.

They also had another Acorn machine, not sure which one though. And a machine
with Windows 3.11 on it which appeared to be FROM THE FUTURE.

When my secondary school chucked all their Beebs out, we took them (with
permission!) so my dad has a loft FULL of As, Bs, B+ and a couple of Masters.
He has a second processor too.

------
jdub

      *SPEECH
      *SAY I WISH I STILL HAD A BBC MICRO

~~~
batou

       10PRINT"BBC Computer 32K"
       20PRINT
       30PRINT"BASIC"
       40PRINT
       50PRINT">";
       60INPUTA$
       70PRINT"You are a dick"
       80GOTO40
       *KEY0 RUN
       <<break>>
    

Hours of fun watching people trying to get rid of that one.

~~~
SixSigma
> renumber 10,1000

Silly

>

------
forinti
Where's that bloke from those Acorn User "You break 'em, we mend them" ads?

